# 2014 National Homeland Security Conference



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A little light reading, the schedule for the upcoming Homeland Security Conference. 37 pages worth.
In the best tradition of Sun Tsu, it pays to know what the government is up to.
http://nationaluasi.com/dru/documents/NHSC_2014_Tracks.pdf

I wonder, as a taxpayer do you think I would be allowed to attend?:-D


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

As a taxpayer you are entitled to enjoy your right to sit or stand uf you'd like, in the free speech zone.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the infor RPD, . . . but my attention span wasn't long enough to get through the flyer promoting the thing, . . . which tells me I wouldn't learn much.

Now, . . . if I had the opportunity to set up a hot dog stand outside, . . . where we could hear little tidbits as they chatted over hot dogs, . . . maybe.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A lot of the segments were quite harmless sounding. But not all.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It looks like they are focusing heavily on Federal-State-Local "partnerships". That sounds really good if you actually TRUST the Federal, State and local governments to do the right thing. Otherwise... Hmmm.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a grassroots shift towards states rights, It's been building for some time now. I think the feds may be looking to be able to keep their hat in the ring as this states rights thing develops. Of course if they hadn't acted like they were large and in charge so much maybe this partnership thing wouldn't be necessary and such a hot topic.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Inor said:


> It looks like they are focusing heavily on Federal-State-Local "partnerships". That sounds really good if you actually TRUST the Federal, State and local governments to do the right thing. Otherwise... Hmmm.


"Partnership" with the federal government really just means "federalization" of state and local governments. This is all very much part of Agenda 21.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How are they going to fit all of that red tape into a 2 day seminar? Most likely a colossal waste of tax dollars.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> How are they going to fit all of that red tape into a 2 day seminar? Most likely a colossal waste of tax dollars.


You think


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Of the entire Bundy ranch debacle the free speech zone fenced in area got me so ****ing pissed off when I seen it I can not explain to you my feelings.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

What an idea of what they are thinking?


----------

